
Show HN: linkhere – show sites saved from mobile in new tabs - codetheweb
Hey HN,<p>I was tired of emailing myself websites from my mobile device that I wanted to look at later on a bigger screen, so I created linkhere last weekend.  It&#x27;s a simple browser extension that unobtrusively shows websites saved from your mobile device in new tabs on Firefox and Chrome, while being completely self-hosted and private.<p>Repo with instructions and demo GIF: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;link-here&#x2F;extension<p>Let me know in the comments &#x2F; open a new issue on what needs to be documented better.
======
mleonard
A quick flyby suggestion in case you haven't come across it: for Android I
think you could make use of the web share target API instead of using tasker.

~~~
codetheweb
Thanks, I'll have to take a look at that.

